# [SOLVED] Event ID 41 Critical Kernel Power Errors



## grantika445 (Jul 5, 2011)

Whenever I play A large demanding game such as Assassins creed brotherhood or Battlefield: Bad Company 2, My computer doesn't freeze, but randomly shuts off with no warning. :upset: It never used to do this, but now I can't play any games like that. My computer was built for gaming, and I can't figure out the problem. My friend told me to look in my system events and at the same time it happened I have Event ID 41 Critical Kernel Power Error. I looked at a similar thread, And it said to disable one of my sound drivers, I looked in my "device manager" and there is no sound driver tab. I'm not even sure this is the problem, but I would like to know how to find my sound drivers so that If i have more then one i can disable one. :sigh:


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Event ID 41 Critical Kernel Power Errors*

Hi Grantika,

The faultcode you've received is basicly just the error you get when it shut down unexpectedly. This issue has been going around on different forums aswell with no definate solution.

However this issue seems to be related to the Power supply. One or more units might not get the power it needs to run properly (i.e when playing demanding games).

Do you have a PSU that covers all your PC's needs? Make sure you check the specifications on all your components.

And if you do:
Have you tried unplugging all external devices (USB HDDs, cameras etc) except for the mouse/keyboard, if so, does it still give the same issue? (So we know no external drives are draining all of the power)


----------



## grantika445 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Event ID 41 Critical Kernel Power Errors*

Alright i unplugged my webcam and my extra headset and ill try gaming now.


----------



## grantika445 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Event ID 41 Critical Kernel Power Errors*

Thanks, It worked!


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Cheers, so most likely your PSU is not giving you the power your components need. I'd recommend you to have a look at more powerful PSU's, but I'm glad you got it working without extra products plugged in


----------

